# Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση, ευρωσκεπτικιστές και αντιευρωπαϊστές



## Palavra (Jul 2, 2014)

Γελοιότητες. Είσαι κατά της ΕΕ, αλλά α) βάζεις υποψηφιότητα, β) δέχεσαι να γίνεις ευρωβουλευτής, γ) εισπράττεις τον ωραιότατο και υψηλότατο μισθό του βουλευτή (μου έρχονται ακόμα περισσότερα κοσμητικά επίθετα), ωστόσο «αντιστέκεσαι» γυρνώντας την πλάτη σου όταν παίζεται ο ύμνος της ΕΕ. Πόσο γελοίος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2014)

Μα δεν είναι γελοιότητες. Αντιγραφή από το εγχειρίδιο του Γκέμπελς «περί αξιοποίησης του κοινοβουλευτισμού για να τον καταργήσουμε» είναι. Άλλωστε δεν κρύβουν την πολιτική τους (από τον πιο πάνω ιστότοπο):

UKIP deputy leader Paul Nuttall MEP explained: "We don't recognise or respect the EU flag or anthem. They are both symbols of our servitude inside a political union which the British people reject.

"We will do everything we can in European Parliament to oppose the Federalist system which ignores our national democracy and pushes millions of people across Europe into poverty and unemployment. We stand up for our people, not the EU flag and anthem.

"National democracy and EU membership are incompatible. We will do everything we can to free ourselves from this corrupt institution."


----------



## Palavra (Jul 2, 2014)

Ε, ας βγούνε να πάνε στο καλό να ησυχάσουμε. Συνθήκη Σένγκεν δεν έχουν υπογράψει, στο ευρώ δεν είναι, το ένα τους βρομάει το άλλο τους ξινίζει, ας κάτσουν εκεί με τους Αμερικάνους να τελειώνουμε.


----------



## SBE (Jul 2, 2014)

Ειρήνη υμίν. 
α. το UKIP δεν έχει πλειοψηφία στο ΗΒ, παρόλο που ήταν πρώτο κόμμα στις ευρωεκλογές. παρόμοια κόλπα έκαναν και κάνουν κι άλλοι εκλεγμένοι σε άλλες περιπτώσεις, οπότε δεν είναι για ιδιαίτερη σημασία. 
β. υπάρχουν και βρεταννοί ευρωπαϊστές, ακόμα και μέσα στο κυβερνητικό κόμμα που έχει επίσημα ευρωσκεπτικιστική στάση, απλά δεν τους ακούμε και τόσο για διάφορους λόγους που δεν είναι του παρόντος. Η Σκωτία είναι γενικά υπέρ της ΕΕ, μάλλον γιατί ελπίζει ότι θα την βοηθήσει στην ανεξαρτησία της. 
γ. ευρωσκεπτικιστές είναι και οι Φιλλανδοί και οι Ούγγροι
δ. η φιλία με τις ΗΠΑ είναι χλιαρή από τη μεριά των ΗΠΑ, οι οποίες θέλουν το ΗΒ στην ΕΕ. Επί Ομπάμα έχουν ψυχρανθεί οι σχέσεις περισσότερο. 
ε. στη ζώνη Σένγκεν δεν ανήκουν επίσης η Κύπρος και η Ιρλανδία.


----------



## Earion (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2014)

Ναι στην Ευρώπη των ανεξάρτητων κρατών και των ελεύθερων αγορών. Δεν λένε κάτι διαφορετικό σήμερα, ούτε οι Συντηρητικοί ούτε το UKIP. Νομίζω ότι ούτε και τα άλλα μεγάλα κόμματα (Εργατικοί, Φιλελεύθεροι) διαφωνούν σε αυτή την κεντρική επιλογή της βρετανικής πολιτικής.


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2014)

Μια καλή ιστορική ανάλυση εδώ. Όπου θα δείτε ότι πριν την οικονομική κρίση του '92 υπήρχε καλή υποστήριξη για την τότε ΕΟΚ στο ΗΒ και από τα κόμματα και από τους πολίτες (ομοιότητες με Ελλάδα; ). 

Σήμερα, οι Φιλελεύθεροι είναι το μόνο ανοιχτά φιλοευρωπαϊκό κόμμα στο ΗΒ, αλλά στις επόμενες κοινοβουλευτικές εκλογές δεν θα εκλεγεί κανένας τους, οπότε δεν θα ακούγονται πλέον. 
Οι Συντηρητικοί κι οι Εργατικοί έχουν όλες τις τάσεις μέσα στο κόμμα, και δυστυχώς έχει γίνει κάπως σαν το Tea Party των ΗΠΑ η υπόθεση, η παλαβή μειοψηφία που εκβιάζει την πλειοψηφία. Επιπρόσθετα, ο πρωθυπουργός ανήκει στη γενιά που ωρίμασε πολιτικά μετά το '92, μέσα στο γενικότερο αντιευρωπαϊκό κλίμα, και όπως λένε όλοι οι επικριτές του, είναι ο τυπικός άσχετος μπούλης, που δεν ξέρει γρυ για την ΕΕ. 
Τα ΜΜΕ είναι αντιευρωπαϊκά (όχι απλώς ευρωσκεπτικιστικά), με μια- δυο εξαιρέσεις, κι αυτό γιατί ελέγχονται όλα από τον ίδιο άνθρωπο (τον Μέρντοχ), ο οποίος έχει ξεκαθαρίσει εδώ και χρόνια ότι χρησιμοποιεί όλη την επιρροή του για να απομακρύνει το ΗΒ από την ΕΕ (λιγότερο ξεκάθαρα, αλλά στις ίδιες μάλλον γραμμές κινούνται και οι μικρότεροι ιδιοκτήτες ΜΜΕ, στους οποίους ανήκει κι ο πεθερός του τωρινού πρωθυπουργού). 
Το UKIP πήγε καλά στις εκλογές όχι μόνο για την αντιευρωπαϊκή στάση του, αλλά γενικότερα σαν κόμμα διαφωνίας για πολλά άλλα ζητήματα. 
Η χώρα περνάει υπαρξιακή κρίση. Μόνο που επειδή είναι καλά οργανωμένη χώρα και υπάρχει μια γενικότερη σοβαρότητα δεν είναι τόσο εμφανής η κρίση όσο είναι σε άλλα μέρη. Η κρίση περιλαμβάνει μια σειρά ζητήματα που κλονίζουν την εμπιστοσύνη του κόσμου στους θεσμούς. Π.χ. είχαμε πριν δέκα χρόνια την απόλυτη σύμπνοια με τις ΗΠΑ στο ζήτημα του Ιράκ, που δυσαρέστησε πολλούς. Και μετά την εισβολή στο Ιράκ με όλα τα προβλήματα που έφερε. Και γκρίνια ότι η απόλυτη σύμπλευση με ΗΠΑ δεν είναι ιδανική. Αλλά αυτό δεν ήταν το σοβαρότερο, γιατί τελικά το Ιράκ είναι κάτω εκεί, ενώ εμείς ζούμε εδώ. Πιο κοντινά: πριν τις προηγούμενες εκλογές το σκάνδαλο των βουλευτικών εξόδων. Άλλο είναι να το υποψιάζεσαι χωρίς αποδείξεις κι άλλο να έχεις και καταδικαστικές αποφάσεις ότι έχεις ψηφίσει μικροαπατεώνες. Μετά είχαμε το πιο πρόσφατο σκάνδαλο τηλεφωνικών υποκλοπών από τον τύπο, την εξεταστική επιτροπή για το ρόλο του τύπου και τις στενές σχέσεις ανθρώπων του τύπου και πολιτικών που αποκάλυψε. Το κερασάκι: η ανάμιξη της αστυνομίας σε όλα αυτά. Οι σχέσεις αστυνομίας και τύπου. Με ολίγη από αποκαλύψεις για διάφορα βρώμικα παιχνίδια της αστυνομίας εναντίον αθώων πολιτών που ασκούσαν τα νόμιμα δικαιώματά τους. 
Στην Ελλάδα της καχυποψίας και της ανυποληψίας όλα αυτά ίσως μας φαίνονταν φυσιολογικά (πουλημένοι αστυνομικοί; υποκλοπές; πολιτικοί απατεώνες και ψεύτες; ), αλλά εδώ μάλλον πολλοί ήταν πεπεισμένοι ότι ζούσαν σε χώρα τζέντλεμεν και τους έχει έρθει κεραμίδα. Ε, και επωφελούνται όλα τα κόμματα της κακιάς ώρας. 
Επίσης, όπως κι αλλού, αποδίδονται στην ΕΕ προβλήματα που δεν ανήκουν απαραίτητα σε αυτήν. 

Η Θάτσερ γενικά δεν ήταν κατά της ΕΟΚ (μην ξεχνάμε ότι τότε δεν υπήρχε ΕΕ), απλά ασκούσε το δικαίωμα που της έδινε η ΕΟΚ να ασκεί βέτο και να ζητάει εξαίρεση για τη χώρα της. Κι οι άλλες χώρες το ίδιο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2014)

Η ουσία είναι (και αυτό το έχω ακούσει μόνο από Γερμανούς και φιλο/κοινοτικούς πολιτικούς) ότι όλη αυτή η περίεργη μικρή χερσόνησος της Ασίας, πιο ασήμαντη από την Ινδία πληθυσμιακά και την Αραβία ενεργειακά, με την τεράστια ιστορία και το θράσος να αυτοαποκαλείται ήπειρος σαν την Αφρική και την Ασία και τις Αμερικές, σε 30-40 χρόνια δεν θα ελέγχει πια, όλη μαζί, ούτε το 10% της παγκόσμιας οικονομίας. Καμία ευρωπαϊκή χώρα, ούτε καν οι 4-5 μεγάλες δεν θα μετράνε για πάνω από το 1% του παγκόσμιου ΑΕΠ. Με πληθυσμό να γερνάει, χωρίς πρώτες ύλες, τι μοίρα την περιμένει αν είναι χωρισμένη σε μικρά κρατίδια μεγέθους κινεζικής μεγαλούπολης;

Από τη στιγμή που αυτή η εξέλιξη φαίνεται αναπόφευκτη (υπό κανονικές και ειρηνικές συνθήκες), η Ευρώπη, ολόκληρη η Ευρώπη, θα έπρεπε να εργάζεται για την ομογενοποίησή της προς τα έξω και τη διαφοροποίησή της προς τα μέσα. Αυτό είναι, κατά τα ευρωσκεπτικιστικά κόμματα, η «υποδούλωση στις Βρυξέλλες» ή «τη Γερμανία». ΟΚ, ο καθένας είναι βέβαια ελεύθερος να ανέβει να προσκυνήσει τον άγιο πάνω στο βουνό γεμίζοντας για τάμα με ρεβίθια τα παπούτσια του, αλλά οι προνοητικοί τα βράζουν πρώτα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2014)

Ωραίες οι τοποθετήσεις σας. Ελπίζω να σας καλύπτει και ο τίτλος.


----------



## Earion (Jul 3, 2014)

Δόκτορα, συμφωνώ μαζί σου ολόψυχα. Μόνο σε αυτό το πλαίσιο, έτσι όπως το έθεσες, μπορεί να γίνει σωστή η συζήτηση.


----------



## SBE (Jul 4, 2014)

Μου φαίνονται λίγο εκτός θέματος αυτά, οπότε πάμε στο γκρίζο...

Δόκτορα, προς στιγμήν αναρωτήθηκα από πότε η Κορέα αυτοαποκαλείται ήπειρος, έτσι που το έγραψες 
Πέρα από αυτό όμως, γιατί θα πρέπει _η Ευρώπη_ σα σύνολο να ανησυχεί; Αν εξαιρέσεις μερικές χώρες, όλες οι υπόλοιπες ασήμαντες ήταν πάντα σε διεθνές επίπεδο, και οικονομικά και πολιτικά. Και ασήμαντες παραμένουν, απλά με το να γαντζωθούν στις δυο- τρεις μεγαλύτερες μέσω της ΕΕ βελτίωσαν κάπως το βιοτικό τους επίπεδο. 
Τι μοίρα περιμένει άραγε την Ισλανδία, που έχει πλήρη επάρκεια σε ενέργεια δωρεάν; (φυσικά μπορεί μέχρι το 2050 να τους έχει σκοτώσει όλους κανένα ηφαίστειο, αλλά μιλάμε για μέσες καταστάσεις)
Ή τη Νορβηγία με τα τεράστια οικονομικά αποθέματα, που δεν καταδέχεται την ΕΕ;
Τη Δανία που έχει να ξεζουμίσει τους φυσικούς πόρους της Γριλανδίας; (και που έχει πετύχει εξαιρέσεις από την ΕΕ παρόμοιες με του ΗΒ)
Την Ελβετία, που έχει τεράστιες πολυεθνικές, είναι έδρα όλων των μεγάλων ΜΚΟ και ξεπλένει αβέρτα χρήμα από Αφρική και Ασία, μια ζωή την ξεχνάμε γιατί είναι απ'έξω, αλλά ευημερεί μια χαρά.
Οι Άγγλοι από την άλλη βρίσκονται παντού, σε όλες τις πρώην αποικίες, παλιά τους τέχνη κόσκινο, έφυγαν και δεν έχουν φύγει. Κι άμα ζορίσουν πολύ τα πράματα, έχουν τον Καναδά για ρεζέρβα. Ο Καναδάς βλέπεις είναι από τους μεγάλους κερδισμένους της κλιματικής αλλαγής. 
κλπ κλπ κλπ
Μένουν μόνο κάτι Ελλάδες, Κροατίες, Βέλγια, Λετονίες κλπ που θα τα βρούνε σκούρα. Ε, αυτές οι χώρες σε γενικές γραμμές είναι υπέρ της ευρωπαϊκής ολοκλήρωσης κι όταν τους λέει η ΕΕ πετάει ο γάιδαρος λένε φτάνει στα κεραμίδια. Ειδικά όταν πέφτει χρήμα από Βρυξέλλες. Με την οικονομική κρίση μπορεί να γκρινιάζουν, αλλά αυτό είναι αναμενόμενο. Θα τους περάσει. Το ότι δεν έχει η ΕΕ π.χ. πιο ισχυρή κοινή αμυντική πολιτική δεν οφείλεται στο ότι διαφωνεί η Κύπρος ή η Μάλτα. Οι δύο μεγαλύτερες στρατιωτικές δυνάμεις της ΕΕ έχουν μεταξύ τους μια χαρά στρατιωτική συνεργασία. Τους άλλους δεν θέλουν να παίξουν. 

ΥΓ Όσο για τον πληθυσμό που γερνάει που αναφέρεις, μην ξεχνάμε ότι η μείωση του πληθυσμού, που είναι αυτό που συμβαίνει στην ουσία, θα αρχίσει να φαίνεται σε 30-40 χρόνια, που θα έχουν πεθάνει ακόμα κι οι μακροβιότεροι εκπρόσωποι της μεταπολεμικής πληθυσμιακής έκρηξης που είναι ήδη πενηντάρηδες. Οπότε ό,τι προβλήματα μας προκαλέσουν θα αρχίσουν να λύνονται από το 2045. Από τώρα μέχρι τότε θα έχουμε πρόβλημα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 6, 2014)

Ο βασικός  λόγος που σας στέλνω να διαβάσετε αυτή τη μικρή και χαρακτηριστική ιστορία (που έχω την αίσθηση ότι μπορεί και να μπάζει κάπου πραγματολογικά) είναι, φυσικά, η κατακλείδα της:

(Η ιστορία της Ευρώπης είναι μια αλληλουχία πολέμων, προσαρτήσεων και αποσχίσεων. Λαοί μπλεγμένοι -αλλού ανήκουν, αλλού βρίσκεται το βιός τους, άλλη γλώσσα μιλούν, διαφορετική εθνική συνείδηση έχουν- είναι η ευρωπαϊκή πραγματικότητα. Κι επειδή η ιστορία συνεχίζεται -οι Σκωτσέζοι, οι Καταλανοί, οι Φλαμανδοί συζητούν την ανεξαρτητοποίησή τους- ας βλέπουμε και τον παγκόσμιο χάρτη. Η Ευρώπη έχει το μέγεθος μιας μεσαίας χώρας στην υδρόγειο, είναι μια χερσόνησος της ευρασίας. Πώς θα επιβιώσει, αν δεν ενοποιηθεί; )


«*Η Ε.Ε. θα φορολογήσει και τα κοτόπουλά μας!*», _Χρ. Πουλίδου_, protagon


----------

